# Intel HD 3000 Working with FreeBSD 9.0?



## He4D (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey!

I bought a Lenovo X220. Is the Intel HD 3000 Graphic-Chip actually working with FreeBSD 9.0 RC1? I mean 2D/3D acceleration. I can't find an actual statement for this.

Thanks,

He4D


----------



## xibo (Nov 9, 2011)

No, it doesn't. You can get MESA/VESA, and you can try the experimental drivers from the wiki, though those are for 10-HEAD rather then 9-STABLE/RELEASE.


----------



## tyson (Nov 10, 2011)

Driver setup from http://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU, works here with xorg from xorg-dev ports on 9.0-RC.

DRI/compositing is working good (at least didn't See any crashes yet). The all.11.0.patch needs just a little fix to apply cleanly, but it's easy to fix.


----------



## bes (Nov 12, 2011)

> The all.11.0.patch needs just a little fix to apply cleanly, but it's easy to fix.


Could someone please explain this in more detail ?

I tried to apply the patches (all.11.0.patch and all.11.1.patch) on 9.0-RC1 and 9.0-RC2 , but both failed with the same messages:

```
.......
File to patch: /sys/vm/vm_phys.h
Patching file /sys/vm/vm_phys.h using Plan A...
Hunk #1 failed at 54.
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to /sys/vm/vm_phys.h.rej
```
53 out of 54 were successful, the last failed x(

[CMD=""]cat /sys/vm/vm_phys.h.rej[/CMD]

```
***************
*** 54,59 ****
      u_long alignment, vm_paddr_t boundary);
  vm_page_t vm_phys_alloc_freelist_pages(int flind, int pool, int order);
  vm_page_t vm_phys_alloc_pages(int pool, int order);
  void vm_phys_free_contig(vm_page_t m, u_long npages);
  void vm_phys_free_pages(vm_page_t m, int order);
  void vm_phys_init(void);
--- 54,63 ----
      u_long alignment, vm_paddr_t boundary);
  vm_page_t vm_phys_alloc_freelist_pages(int flind, int pool, int order);
  vm_page_t vm_phys_alloc_pages(int pool, int order);
```


----------



## salam4ik (Nov 12, 2011)

I have exactly the same problem using all.11.2.patch and 9.0 RC1.


----------



## bes (Nov 20, 2011)

As it turned out, the latest version of the patch is always for latest _HEAD_. It means that current patch set is not usable on 9 at all.
Kostik Belousov ( kib@ ) wrote:


> If anybody want to maintain the backport to 9, be my guest. I even can help with some questions.
> Eventually, after the last VM chunk is committed and driver is landed in HEAD, I will do the backport to 9.


Thanks to Mikhail Tsatsenko;


> After some tweaks I got patch suitable for releng/9.0 based on original all.12.1.patch. I guess it will apply clearly for stable/9 too. Patch is
> available from http://tsatsenko.ru/files/all.12.1-releng-9.0.patch


* /me not tested yet.


----------



## eyebone (Nov 21, 2011)

hey,

having the x220 and intel graphics this was interesting for me as well. just did a cvup of the sources, building the kernel results in:


```
/usr/src/sys/dev/agp/agp_i810.c:64:30: error: dev/agp/agp_i810.h: No such file or directory
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1
```

regards,
 eyebone


----------



## Taomas (Nov 25, 2011)

eyebone said:
			
		

> hey,
> 
> having the x220 and intel graphics this was interesting for me as well. just did a cvup of the sources, building the kernel results in:
> 
> ...



I have just encountered the same error. Have you found a way to fix it?


----------



## mico (Nov 29, 2011)

Taomas said:
			
		

> I have just encountered the same error. Have you found a way to fix it?



Sorry, I made a really stupid mistake. Previous patch was missing some parts ))
Try this one:
http://tsatsenko.ru/files/all.12.2-releng-9.0.patch 
It should be ok.


----------



## alie (Dec 2, 2011)

Can someone share the experiences with the patch especially the performance part


----------



## pkubaj (Dec 2, 2011)

I use CURRENT with kernel debugging on. I use my notebook to browse Internet, read books, sometimes watch some anime etc. It works very well (including Flash), but 720p and 1080p are unplayable (on Linux I could watch 1080p without any stuttering). Also, I've installed Doom III to compare it with my desktop (I played Doom III on FreeBSD on my desktop on the highest details and the PC isn't shining new), but the performance here was terrible. I've also tried Minecraft, but it seems it doesn't work on FreeBSD now (it did about half a year ago). Overall, performance is rather good, I could even edit RAW photos without any issues.


----------

